# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  DHR-App?

## klamsi

Ich hab mich gefragt ob die Forumssoftware die möglichkeit bietet die ganze HP für mobile Geräte benutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten?

Gibts da etwas, ist vl. etwas in Planung? Falls mit kosten verbunden vl. für Premium-Mitglieder?  :Smile:

----------


## Role

Uh des wär ja a geile idee :Twisted:  aber dann bitte nicht nur für I-phone.

----------


## noox

Ja, es gibt was. War auch schon in meinen Überlegungen. 

Einerseits gibt's einen Mobile Skin (also ein Template). Andererseits gibt es eine App für iPhone und Android (mit Kosten verbunden). 

Aber ich sollte mir zuerst selber mal ein Smartphone besorgen, bevor ich das aktiviere. 

PS: Ich selbst will eh ein Android und kein iPhone.

----------


## fipu

Na kommt, wir legen alle zusammen und kaufen dem Noox ein Android, damit der da was macht! :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich hab jetzt eh an zusätzlichen Job - dann passt das mit der Kohle eh. Außerdem hab ich einen neuen Computer als wichtiger angesehen als ein Smartphone. Damit macht das Arbeiten wieder Spaß - und Videos kann ich auch perfekt schneiden  :Wink: 

Smartphone muss ich a bissl schauen, was mit Verträgen geht. Bin nämlich noch a bissl vertraglich gebunden. Und Red Bull Mobile hat scheinbar das Galaxy S II  nicht, dass ich gerne hätte. Ohne Vertrag aber 500 Euro... Bin aber eh schon a bissl am Schauen welche Alternativen es gibt. Außerdem muss ich dann auch wieder die Zeit finden.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

motorola defy, kommt zwar nicht von der leistung her an das galaxy s II nicht ran, dafür is es angeblich unkaputtbar und zu einem gewissen grad wasserdicht (man kann es eingeschalten in einem glas wasser ersaufen lassen...)

----------


## hcnorr

ein App für Android wäre geil.
Ein Verkäufer in der Händybörse hat mir gesagt das das Galaxy S II nicht so gut ist wie das S I ist.

----------


## Role

Dann hat er dir ja einen ziemlichen Blödsinn erzählt.

----------


## DirtMerchant

wie schaut des mit dem mobile skin aus?

----------


## PJgraf

ja bitte lieber eine normale smartphone wap/web version als ne app. weil da is dann wieder die sch•••• da mit appstore, android store, windows zune umd was da noch alles gibt  :Frown:

----------


## GeorgOCTANE

Tapatalk wäre doch eh perfekt und (soweit ich weiß) relativ leicht umzusetzen. Außerdem ists der de facto Standard für Foren am kleinen Androiden...

----------


## Sethimus

ich hab eigentlich null probleme das forum auch per iphone zu nutzen, fuer was gibts pinch2zoom?

----------


## noox

Eine mobile Version ist sicher auf der ToDo Liste. Tapatalk ist - soweit ich gesehen habe, die teuerste Lösung. 

Ich denke, dass es aber am ehesten eine Mobile-Skin-Version werden wird. Also vereinfachte HTML-Seite. Weil das kann man auch für downhill-rangers.com halbwegs vernünftig umsetzen.

----------


## el panecillo

galaxy SII is sicher a nettes schmartphone. würd persönlich aber zum galaxy nexus raten.

hab' mir vor kurzem ein SE xperia active geholt - nettes teil, weil stoß- und wasserfest bis 1m. leider is der 3" screen a bissl klein geraten, sonst aber ganz ok, auch wenns kein highend smartphone is.

wegen app / webapp: würd wohl auch eher zur webapp raten. eine echte app für 2 oder 3 systeme zu warten, is denk ich zuviel aufwand.

----------


## noox

Ich hab das SGS2 schon seit fast einem halben Jahr  :Wink: 
Bin super zufrieden.

Hab aber grad eine ziemlich langwierige Geschichte hinter mir: Ein Freund hat auch das Galaxy S2. Die Kontakte aber in einer Nokia Suit gespeichert. Konnte sie nicht exportieren. Irgendwo dann Datenfiles gefunden. Großteils Vorname + Nachname im Vornamen-Feld. Via CSV in Excel importiert, bereinigt. Beim CSV-Export UTF-8-Problem. GMail-Import. Handy-Synchronisation.

Außerdem hat er sich seinen Haupt-Google-Account gesperrt. Das Problem war, dass man bei Android den Hauptaccount nicht wechseln kann, wenn das Handy nicht gerootet oder zurückgesetzt wird... 

mühsam...

----------


## champery82

Eine gute App individuell zu programmieren (oder zu lassen) geht sehr rasch ins Geld und dies nicht zu knapp. Soll es eine native, webbasierende (mobile) App oder doch beides in einem (hybrid) App sein? Für welche Betriebssysteme nur Android oder Microschrott und Apple? Es gibt bezgl. der Programmierung viele Möglichkeiten HTML 5 wäre z.B eine davon.

Entweder wenn man es kann, selber schreiben oder man kennt jemanden der dies für einen "geringen" Unkostenbeitrag macht.

----------


## noox

vBulletin bietet selber ein App an für ein paar 100er + 100 pro Jahr. Allerdings wird die auch überall verrissen. vBulletin ist auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war.

Tapatalk kostet mich 2x 800 USD (für Android un diPhone). Außerdem kostets dann noch jeden User 2,50 für die App. Das steht sich nicht dafür, wenn das dann vielleicht 50 User verwenden. (würde m ich pro User im Bereich von 20 Euro kosten). 

Es gibt für vBulletin allerdings einen Mobile Style. D.h. eine einfache Web-Version, die halt für kleine Anzeigeflächen optimiert wurde. Soweit ich das mal kurz getestet habe, geht das zum Lesen und Antworten halbwegs gut. Plan wäre, das mit dem nächsten Forumsupdate in den nächsten Wochen mitzuinstallieren.

----------


## GeorgOCTANE

Vorsicht, das folgende ist Halbwissen:

Soweit ich das gesehen habe kostet Tapatalk den Forum-Betreiber nichts, nur wenn man extra eine eigene App will muss man die ca 800.- zahlen. Die könnte man dann seinen Lesern kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellen oder einen gewissen Betrag dafür kassieren.

Aber:
Um 0 Euro kann man sich als Forum-Betreiber in das Tapatalk-"Netzwerk" einbinden lassen, dafür müssen/können dann die Leser die Tapatalk-App verwenden und die kostet ein paar Euro (die sie wert ist, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen). D.h. die grundlegende Tapatalk-Unterstützung würde den Betreiber gar nix kosten, nur denjenigen die "2 Euro irgendwas" (oder so) die für die Tapatalk-App anfallen...

LG,
Georg

PS: Das BikeBoard habens vor kurzem auch auf Tapatalk umgestellt nachdem die vBulletin-App eher schlecht abgeschnitten hat bzw. viele Bugs hat...

----------


## noox

Ja du dürftest recht haben. In der einfachsten Version ist es tatsächlich für den Betreiber kostenlos. 

Ich muss mir das überlegen. Das Forum ist nur die halbe Downhill-Rangers-Seite.

----------


## klamsi

Gibt's an schmäh damit ich verlinkte/eingefügte Videos aufm IPhone ansehen kann?
Oder liegst an den Einstellungen vom phone?

----------


## noox

Ich sollte wohl immer einen original-Link auch posten.

----------


## annihilator

kostenpflichtige app wäre aber schad, im ibc gehts auch gratis... allerdings wird die app da auch von usern(einem?) gebastelt.

android gogogo!  :Wink:

----------


## el panecillo

da schmäh wär, die videos je nach browserkennung als flash oder html5 einzubinden. dann klappts auch mit den ios devices. nachdem aber mobile flash garnimmer weiterentwickelt wird und samsung und htc neue handsets inzwischen ohne vorinstallierten flashplayer ausliefern (!) sollte man wirklich nimmer sehr auf flash setzen  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Wobei HTML5-Video genauso ein Schmarrn ist, weil sie sich (vermutlich wegen Lizenzprobleme) nicht auf einheitliche Video-Formate geeinigt haben und man somit die Videos erst wieder in verschiedenen Formate bereitstellen muss. 

Wobei ich hier sowieso nur die Videos von Fremd-Anbietern (Youtube & Co) einbinde. Die Standard-Einbindung erfolgt dabei via Flash. Hab mich noch nicht umgesehen, obs' da schon Alternativen gibt.

----------


## Supi-rupi

Finde ich eine super Idee.
Ich glaub was auch der Hammer wär, ist so eine Art local map wo man sieht, wer wo ist und man miteinander fahren kann wenn sich jemand am selben Ort befindet. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit und Aufwand. 
Das App wäre super!

----------


## Armin FR

> kostenpflichtige app wäre aber schad, im ibc gehts auch gratis... allerdings wird die app da auch von usern(einem?) gebastelt.*android gogogo!*

 100% Zustimmung. :Big Grin:

----------

